# Hymer fresh water tank dripping



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Our Hymer fresh water tank, which has a gate/wheel control, that turns a metal rod, which closes the plug at bottom of the tank. is dripping. Have tried flushing it, to dislodge any offending bits. Any ideas?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

See you come from Kent. Does your water supply come from the North Downs. Plenty of chalk in the water supply. Good for bones and teeth but no good for water containers. Looks like you need a decoke on the water valve.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

mods please move to right forum. Thanks


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Spacerunner.
What type of descaler?
Because as you can see in photo its a long way down, pump is close, plug rod is metal!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I would recommend an email to Hymer.de they do respond. You could contact Hymer Uk but if you did not buy from them.

The reason I am saying to do it is:

Sterelising tabs or De-scaler may react with the metal. (A kettle De-scaler may be the answer)

As they say, you takes your choice. 

Good luck

Steve


(This is only a suggestion on a possible solution and it is not saying it will work, or not cause damage.)


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Drip*

That was my worry Sandj. 
Seen sink plug holes in houses ruined by limescale descaler in the past.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Dinger,

How about white vinegar, or citric acid from your chemist. I have used both (though seperately) to descale expensive shower heads, as well as kettles. No damaging effects at all.

The Hymer book suggests the use of white vinegar to descale the stainless steel hot water boiler.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Dripping freshwater tank*

Thanks Jock...

I did think white vinegar might be a good idea.

As a side issue i have been on to Hymer uk / parts today......ooopps sorry now called Brownhills !!!

Very helpful , but was told that its likely to be a " O " ring that commonly needs replacing, but the trouble being the tank stands at about 1200mm high and the valve at the bottom is controlled by a long metal connecting rod at the top of the tank.  . It can be done but looks very tricky.


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*Dripping water tank*

My excis has leaked since new but dare not let Brownhills near it.


----------



## mamie (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello

This is a late reply to the May posts about dripping water tanks. We had this problem from new (May 2007) it eventually got fixed by Brownhills, Canterbury under warranty in January 08 by having to remove the tank and fit a new one. I believe it was a difficult job and the delay in getting the job completed was the time it took Hymer to send the new tank. All is well now

Mary


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi mamie,


Just to up date the dripping tank saga. I think we have solved the problem by 
lubricating the brass fitting where the valve exits the tank through the floor
. Underneath the van is a threaded fitting (( pipe within a pipe)) and by getting this to move freely the valve was able to be closed tighter so stopping any water leaking out.

I think the problem was caused whilst the van was laid up for a couple of months over the winter , with the tank empty and the valve open.

We have since obtained a couple of rubber " o " rings just in case they need replacing in the near future.

Other than this the van has been excellent and has performed well.


----------



## burstnerbubble (Jul 20, 2008)

*Hymer*

Hi Dinger,
We met you and your lovely wife in France the other week while at Chateau Grandspette-Epperlegue, we had the Elnagh 6 berth, you showed us round your Hymer Exsis, we loved the lay out and size.
as you can see I have now joined Motorhome Facts (great site).
You have really got us thinking and we have been looking at several Hymers that have been up for sale, and going round various showrooms. We are getting the Elnagh cleaned up ready to trade in once we see one we like.
Will keep you in touch.
Regards,
Richard & Susan.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi folks

Glad you had a safe journey home, and it was lovely meeting you both.

This is a great site which will hopefully answer any questions you may have.

Let us know how you get on with your van, and might see you up in Scotland in Sept. !!!!!

Andy(Dinger)


----------

